# Indiana Jones: Kommt statt Teil 5 ein Young-Indy-Film?



## Darkmoon76 (5. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones: Kommt statt Teil 5 ein Young-Indy-Film?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones: Kommt statt Teil 5 ein Young-Indy-Film?*


----------



## Batze (5. August 2020)

Indy=Harrison Ford.
Er wird älter, spielt ihn nicht mehr und damit sollte man das ganze ruhen lassen und nicht als Indiana Jones verkaufen. Anderer Name usw. wäre ja noch okey. Indy ist es in meinen Augen dann nicht mehr.
Sollen sie doch eine andere Abenteuer Serie machen, muss ja nicht schlecht sein, aber hier will man wohl nur mal wieder den Namen Indy ausschlachten.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (5. August 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Indy=Harrison Ford.
> Er wird älter, spielt ihn nicht mehr und damit sollte man das ganze ruhen lassen und nicht als Indiana Jones verkaufen. Anderer Name usw. wäre ja noch okey. Indy ist es in meinen Augen dann nicht mehr.
> Sollen sie doch eine andere Abenteuer Serie machen, muss ja nicht schlecht sein, aber hier will man wohl nur mal wieder den Namen Indy ausschlachten.



Hast Du den Artikel überhaupt gelesen? Indy würde ja weiterhin vor Harrison Ford verkörpert werden - nur eben digital.
Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass das Ergebnis sehenswert ist.


----------



## Batze (5. August 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Hast Du den Artikel überhaupt gelesen? Indy würde ja weiterhin vor Harrison Ford verkörpert werden - nur eben digital.
> Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass das Ergebnis sehenswert ist.



Habe ich gelesen. Indy Digital brauche ich nicht, fertig.

Demnächst kommen noch die alten Top Klassiker mit H. Bogart, neu Aufgelegt, alles in Farbe und in 4k mit einem Digital Bogart. Nein Danke. Sorry, aber irgendwann muss Schluss sein. Also ich mache den Mist nicht mit.


----------



## Enisra (5. August 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Hast Du den Artikel überhaupt gelesen? Indy würde ja weiterhin vor Harrison Ford verkörpert werden - nur eben digital.
> Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass das Ergebnis sehenswert ist.



ach naja, wenn man rummaulen will lässt man sich doch nicht von der Realität aufhalten, eine Realität in der vorallem seit 28 Jahren das hier Existiert





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LqNW73lbNKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Warum  wohl nenne ich manche Hater? Nicht wegen Meinungen sondern wegen sowas, man will nur irgendwas mies reden und ignoriert dabei komplett dass sowas schon lange gab und einen Serie mit einem Jungen Indi gibt es halt schon
Und halt auch weil man sich lieber was aus der Nase zieht als das man Reale Argumente nutzt, wie Skepsis ob der Effekt auch bei einer Hauptfigur funktioniert und ob man nicht einfach Alden Ehrenreich nehmen sollte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. August 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Hast Du den Artikel überhaupt gelesen? Indy würde ja weiterhin vor Harrison Ford verkörpert werden - nur eben digital.
> Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass das Ergebnis sehenswert ist.


Ein CGI-Indy in der Qualität wie der "wiederauferstandene" Peter Cushing in "Rogue One"? Schauderhaft.


----------



## SGDrDeath (6. August 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach naja, wenn man rummaulen will lässt man sich doch nicht von der Realität aufhalten, eine Realität in der vorallem seit 28 Jahren das hier Existiert


*Hüstel* Es sind 31 Jahre seit denen wir einen jungen Indiana Jones haben, die Serie entstand ja u.a. weil der Anfang von Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug gut ankam.

Damit haben wir dann für Indiana Jones insgesamt 5 verschiedene Darsteller je nachdem wie alt er war.


----------



## Frullo (6. August 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach naja, wenn man rummaulen will lässt man sich doch nicht von der Realität aufhalten, eine Realität in der vorallem seit 28 Jahren das hier Existiert
> 
> Warum  wohl nenne ich manche Hater? Nicht wegen Meinungen sondern wegen sowas, man will nur irgendwas mies reden und ignoriert dabei komplett dass sowas schon lange gab und einen Serie mit einem Jungen Indi gibt es halt schon
> Und halt auch weil man sich lieber was aus der Nase zieht als das man Reale Argumente nutzt, wie Skepsis ob der Effekt auch bei einer Hauptfigur funktioniert und ob man nicht einfach Alden Ehrenreich nehmen sollte



Zwischen Ignoranten und Hatern mag es zwar Schnittmengen geben, aber komplett deckungsgleich sind die trotzdem nicht. Und: Im Kino wurde Indy nun mal immer von Harrison Ford verkörpert - Punkt. Auch hier wieder: Kino und TV-Serien sind zwar ähnliche aber nicht dieselben Medien.

Du könntest doch auch durchaus freundlich anbringen, dass es schon Verfilmungen gab, in denen Indy von anderen Schauspielern verkörpert wurde - wäre das nicht die bessere Strategie, interessante Informationen unter die Leute zu bringen, anstatt passiv-agressiv Rummaulerei, Haterei und Aus-der-Nasenzieherei zu unterstellen?


----------



## MichaelG (6. August 2020)

Indie steht auch für Harrison Ford. Es gibt zwar auch ohne aber das ist wie Lazenby oder Dalton bei Bond. Beide gibt es. Aber geliebt oder akzeptiert sind beide nicht gerade.

Oder Triple X ohne Vin Diesel. Gibt es. Macht es aber halt nicht gut. 

Das gleiche gilt für die Neuversuche von Miami Vice und A-Team als Kinofilme.

Das wäre wie ein Versuch von Die Hard ohne Bruce Willis oder ein Rambo ohne Stallone. Kann man machen, gänge aber zu 99,999% in die Hose.


----------



## Desotho (6. August 2020)

Da würde ich eher ein Remake von Teil 4 mit Harrison Ford nehmen ... ja sowas mag funktionieren und cool sein, aber da bin ich erstmal in Verweigerungshaltung.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (6. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein CGI-Indy in der Qualität wie der "wiederauferstandene" Peter Cushing in "Rogue One"? Schauderhaft.


Das geht auch besser...irgendwie liegt die "Echtheit" der Person auch massgeblich in den "lebendigen" Augen, die bei den CGI Versionen irgendwie fehlt:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZggN5y55EUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Dabei nicht vergessen, das hier ein Deepfake auf Basis eines CGIs gefertigt wurde - dadurch ist auch das Deepfake limitiert, insbesondere was die Bewegungen des Gesichts angeht.

Ach, wenn die Technik soweit ist (was sie noch nicht ist), hätte ich kein Problem es mir anzusehen - jammern und keine weiteren anschauen, kann ich hinterher immer noch.
Deepfake und Deepvoice werden immer weiter fortschreiten, bei der momentanen Entwicklung geh ich von absolut täuschend echten Ergebnissen in einer Dekade aus und das ist nur eine von mehreren Techniken.
Auch der Vergleich zwischen CGI Leia und Deepfake Leia ist beeindruckend:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=byKy9kGnyvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wenn schon "Normalos" solche Ergebnisse produzieren können (neben den ganzen Deepfake-Pornos von Stars und Sternchen)und zusätzlich äußerst kreativ sein können, wie der Kampf zwischen Obi Wan (Alec Guiness Gesicht auf das Stuntdouble "getackert") und Darth Vader neu und nicht gerade schlecht darstellen -  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=to2SMng4u1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


- was kommt erst mit den finanziellen Möglichkeiten der Traumfabrik in der nächsten Dekade zustande?



MichaelG schrieb:


> Indie steht auch für Harrison Ford. Es gibt zwar auch ohne aber das ist wie Lazenby oder Dalton bei Bond. Beide gibt es. Aber geliebt oder akzeptiert sind beide nicht gerade.
> Oder Triple X ohne Vin Diesel. Gibt es. Macht es aber halt nicht gut.
> Das gleiche gilt für die Neuversuche von Miami Vice und A-Team als Kinofilme.


Es hat schon einen Grund, warum Arnold Schwarzenegger eine Datenbank hat aufbauen lassen, mit seinem digitalen Ich als Nachlass für seine Nachkommen.
Dadurch kann es entsprechend neue Filme bzw. Remakes oder Reboots seiner alten Filme geben eines Tages - und alle mit ihm als Darsteller, wenn es soweit ist.
Miami Vice (neben der nicht mal der Serie würdigen Story) hätte soviel besser eingeschlagen, wenn die Originale darin vorkommen würden.


----------



## Frullo (6. August 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> was kommt erst mit den finanziellen Möglichkeiten der Traumfabrik in der nächsten Dekade zustande?
> Es hat schon einen Grund, warum Arnold Schwarzenegger eine Datenbank hat aufbauen lassen, mit seinem digitalen Ich als Nachlass für seine Nachkommen.



"Echt" und "täuschend echt" wird aber nur dann als gleichwertig empfunden werden, wenn die Täuschung unerkannt bzw. unbekannt bleibt - mag ja sein, dass in hundert Jahren nur noch Filmhistoriker den echten Noldi von einem Deep-Fake-Noldi zu unterscheiden wissen und daher Terminator 4711 ein Riesenhit wird. Aber unsereiner - die noch das Original kennen - wird dieser Unterschied stets im Hinterkopf bleiben. Den einen wird dies wohl egal sein, andere wiederum werden die Täuschung als seelenlos empfinden...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. August 2020)

@LarryMcFly

Das mit den Augen ist genau der Punkt, Cushing hatte immer diesen "toten" Blick, und sowas reißt mich persönlich dann raus. Er wirkt da dennoch wie ein Fremdkörper.

Aber die Leia-Deepfake-Szene istja mal Hammer. Besser als das Original. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1664917803 (6. August 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> "Echt" und "täuschend echt" wird aber nur dann als gleichwertig empfunden werden, wenn die Täuschung unerkannt bzw. unbekannt bleibt - mag ja sein, dass in hundert Jahren nur noch Filmhistoriker den echten Noldi von einem Deep-Fake-Noldi zu unterscheiden wissen und daher Terminator 4711 ein Riesenhit wird. Aber unsereiner - die noch das Original kennen - wird dieser Unterschied stets im Hinterkopf bleiben. Den einen wird dies wohl egal sein, andere wiederum werden die Täuschung als seelenlos empfinden...



Klar, das der Mann dann nicht mehr existiert und eine reine Illusion ist, kann man nicht ändern.
Ich würde aber nicht die Sogwirkung des Nostalgie- und Sentimentalitätfaktors bei uns, dann auch weitaus älteren Herrschaften, unterschätzen.
Dieses gute alte "damals war alles besser und die Schauspieler noch richtig gute Schauspieler", das wohl schon seit den alten Sumerern in jeder nachkommenden Generation gepflegt wird, kommt da zum Tragen.
Da dann einen guten alten/neuen Arnold anschauen, als diese Noobs wie Alegro Kardashian der VII. zu ertragen, liegt doch auf der Hand.  
Ansonsten gilt meine vorherige Aussage für mich:


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ach, wenn die Technik soweit ist (was sie noch nicht ist), hätte ich kein Problem es mir anzusehen - jammern und keine weiteren anschauen, kann ich hinterher immer noch.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (6. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @LarryMcFlyDas mit den Augen ist genau der Punkt, Cushing hatte immer diesen "töten" Blick, und sowas reißt mich persönlich dann raus. Er wirkt da dennoch wie ein Fremdkörper.


Ja verstehe ich, aber wie schon gesagt, der Deepfaker hat als Vorlage für Cushing leider nur die limitierte CGI Version - das Ergebnis ist entsprechend genauso eingeschränkt.
Bei Leia fällt das weniger auf, aufgrund der weitaus geringeren Timeframe.
Auch bei Leia könnte das Ergebnis noch weitaus besser sein, wenn man ein Lookalike als Schauspieler nehmen würde und mit dieser Basis dann ein Deepfake erstellt.
Dazu kommt ntürlich auch, mit welchem Archiv an Bildern und Zeitrahmen das Fake erstellt wird.
Es is ein erheblicher Untershcied ob Bibliotheken mit 500 oder 30000 Bildern verwendet wird und ob ein Tag oder eine Woche angelernt wird.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (6. August 2020)

Desotho schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher ein Remake von Teil 4 mit Harrison Ford nehmen ... ja sowas mag funktionieren und cool sein, aber da bin ich erstmal in Verweigerungshaltung.



Da wir beim Thema Indana Jones sind...eigentlich hatte Tom Selleck schon die Rolle des Indiana Jones, nur hat der Sender der Magnum produzierte, ihm das verwehrt.
So hätte es mit Tom Selleck aussehen können:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N2X-GHnijKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ein Remake wäre mit Deepfake von Harrison Ford für Harrison Ford mit Harrison Ford also absolut möglich.


----------



## SpieleKing (6. August 2020)

"Sowohl Grand Moff Tarkin als auch die junge Prinzessin Leia sahen nicht besonders überzeugend aus." 

Bitte was? Haben wir einen unterschiedlichen Film gesehen? Also ich empfand es als sehr überzeugend und ich bin schon, was das angeht, sehr empfindlich!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. August 2020)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> "Sowohl Grand Moff Tarkin als auch die junge Prinzessin Leia sahen nicht besonders überzeugend aus."


Mir haben sich die Fußnägel hochgeklappt und bei Leia hätte ich wirklich fast gekotzt.
Wenn die Leia am Anfang gezeigt worden wäre (was natürlich kein Sinn macht), wäre ich rausgegangen !


----------



## SGDrDeath (6. August 2020)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> "Sowohl Grand Moff Tarkin als auch die junge Prinzessin Leia sahen nicht besonders überzeugend aus."
> 
> Bitte was? Haben wir einen unterschiedlichen Film gesehen? Also ich empfand es als sehr überzeugend und ich bin schon, was das angeht, sehr empfindlich!


Kann es sein das du ein unerkanntes Augenproblem hast? Moff Tarkins Blick geht komplett ins Leere als wäre er blind und bei beiden ist die Mimik immer wieder deutlich als nicht natürlich/CGI erkennbar.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (6. August 2020)

Ich glaube schon Spieleking, daß er es als überzeugend empfindet (nur es gibt definitiv Leute die da noch viel empfindlicher sind).
Das ist irgendwie eine recht schwer zu erklärende Sache, wieso es bei einigen Leute regelrecht eine Gänsehaut verursacht, andere da aber überhaupt kein Problem haben - in meinem Freundeskreis verteilt sich das auch sehr breit.
Ist in etwa so wie mit der Monitordiskussion hinsichtlich 60hz zu 144hz, es gibt welche die da kaum bis gar keinen Unterschied bemerken.
Ich jedoch kann übertrieben gesagt, auf ne Meile das "Gestotter" eines 60hz Monitors herausdeuten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. August 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon Spieleking, daß er es als überzeugend empfindet (nur es gibt definitiv Leute die da noch viel empfindlicher sind).
> Das ist irgendwie eine recht schwer zu erklärende Sache, wieso es bei einigen Leute regelrecht eine Gänsehaut verursacht, andere da aber überhaupt kein Problem haben - in meinem Freundeskreis verteilt sich das auch sehr breit.
> Ist in etwa so wie mit der Monitordiskussion hinsichtlich 60hz zu 144hz, es gibt welche die da kaum bis gar keinen Unterschied bemerken.
> Ich jedoch kann übertrieben gesagt, auf ne Meile das "Gestotter" eines 60hz Monitors herausdeuten.


Korrekt !
Ich werde auch recht leicht von "optischen Anomalien" getriggert, seien es CGI Pendants oder Artefakte in Videos, kenne aber auch einige denen das nicht so schnell/gar nicht auffällt.


----------

